# περιδιαβαίνω



## ianis

Για σας. Δύο απορίες, πρώτα αν περιδιαβαίνω και περιδιαβάζω έχουν εντελώς την ίδια σημασία; Και δεύτερο αν την έννοια του όρου περιδιαβαίνω μπορεί να σημαίνει 'περπατάω γύρω' όπως "περπατάω γύρω το βουνό".
Γιατί στην εξής πρόταση δεν φαίνεται μόνο να περπατήσεις, " φανερώνουν μόνο κάποια ίχνη της όλος μυσταγωγίας τους σε κείνους που από τη φύση τους έχουν την ικανότητα να περιδιαβούν την απροσπέλαστη για τους πολλούς θέαση".


----------



## dmtrs

Τα δύο ρήματα χρησιμοποιούνται με την ίδια ακριβώς σημασία.
Μπαμπινιώτης:




Στο Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό το _περιδιαβαίνω _ορίζεται σχεδόν ταυτόσημα, ενώ το _περιδιαβαίνω _αποδίδεται ως "διαβαίνω ολόγυρα" -κατά τη γνώμη μου αποτυχημένα.
Η απόδοση του περι- ως "γύρω από" θεωρώ πως δεν είναι σωστή. Πιστεύω πως έχει τη σημασία του "τριγύρω".


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Γιατί στην εξής πρόταση δεν φαίνεται μόνο να περπατήσεις, " φανερώνουν μόνο κάποια ίχνη της όλ*η*ς μυσταγωγίας τους σε κείνους που από τη φύση τους έχουν την ικανότητα να περιδιαβούν την απροσπέλαστη για τους πολλούς θέαση".


Here it is used in a metaphorical sense.


----------



## ianis

Αγαπητοί μου dmtrs και Perseas πρώτα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.



Perseas said:


> Here it is used in a metaphorical sense.


Μήπως σημαίνει ότι μπορούν σκεφτούν την "απροσπέλαστη για τους πολλούς θέαση";


dmtrs said:


> Τα δύο ρήματα χρησιμοποιούνται με την ίδια ακριβώς σημασία.
> Μπαμπινιώτης:
> View attachment 34785
> Στο Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό το _περιδιαβαίνω _ορίζεται σχεδόν ταυτόσημα, ενώ το _περιδιαβαίνω _αποδίδεται ως "διαβαίνω ολόγυρα" -κατά τη γνώμη μου αποτυχημένα.
> Η απόδοση του περι- ως "γύρω από" θεωρώ πως δεν είναι σωστή. Πιστεύω πως έχει τη σημασία του "τριγύρω".


Κρίμα και τα δύο λεξικά ότι αναφέρεις είναι έκτος κυκλοφορίας.


----------



## ianis

dmtrs said:


> Η απόδοση του περι- ως "γύρω από" θεωρώ πως δεν είναι σωστή. Πιστεύω πως έχει τη σημασία του "τριγύρω".



Εντάξει. Έδωσα την εντύπωση, στην πρόταση παραπάνω,  το να πηγαίνουν γύρω το εμπόδιo αλλά δεν έχει νόημα από γραμματική άποψη;


----------



## dmtrs

ianis said:


> Κρίμα και τα δύο λεξικά ότι αναφέρεις είναι έκτος κυκλοφορίας.



Από μια ματιά που έριξα σε διαδικτυακό βιβλιοπωλείο, και τα δύο λεξικά είναι διαθέσιμα. Κάποιες παλιότερες εκδόσεις τους έχουν εξαντληθεί, κυκλοφορούν όμως νεότερες. (Το δεύτερο ίσως το βρεις και ως "Μείζον Λεξικό Φυτράκη".)
Άλλα έγκυρα λεξικά είναι το Νέο Ελληνικό Λεξικό της Σύγχρονης Δημοτικής Γλώσσας του Εμμανουήλ Κριαρά και το Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών.



ianis said:


> Έδωσα την εντύπωση, στην πρόταση παραπάνω, το να πηγαίνουν γύρω το εμπόδιo αλλά δεν έχει νόημα από γραμματική άποψη;



Το "περί" πράγματι σημαίνει "γύρω από". Εδώ όμως πιστεύω πως σημαίνει "τριγύρω".


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Μήπως σημαίνει ότι μπορούν σκεφτούν την "απροσπέλαστη για τους πολλούς θέαση";


Η λέξη "θέαση" σημαίνει _παρατήρηση, την ενεργεια του "βλέπω"_. Εκείνοι λοιπόν θα μπορούν να παρατηρήσουν/δουν κάτι  που για τους πολλούς είναι απροσπέλαστο. Η θέαση μπορεί να αφορά κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή και αφηρημένο, π.χ. "_Ο άνθρωπος θεάται το θείο με την ψυχή"._


----------



## ianis

dmtrs said:


> Από μια ματιά που έριξα σε διαδικτυακό βιβλιοπωλείο, και τα δύο λεξικά είναι διαθέσιμα. Κάποιες παλιότερες εκδόσεις τους έχουν εξαντληθεί, κυκλοφορούν όμως νεότερες. (Το δεύτερο ίσως το βρεις και ως "Μείζον Λεξικό Φυτράκη".)
> Άλλα έγκυρα λεξικά είναι το Νέο Ελληνικό Λεξικό της Σύγχρονης Δημοτικής Γλώσσας του Εμμανουήλ Κριαρά και το Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών.
> 
> 
> 
> Το "περί" πράγματι σημαίνει "γύρω από". Εδώ όμως πιστεύω πως σημαίνει "τριγύρω".


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, τώρα τα βρήκα όλα σε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο που στέλνει για εδώ, στην Χριστούγεννα θα είναι δύσκολη η επιλογή. 
Αλλά τι είναι η ουσιαστικά διαφορά μεταξύ γύρω και τριγύρω; Από το λεξικό δεν είναι φανερός.



Perseas said:


> Η λέξη "θέαση" σημαίνει _παρατήρηση, την ενεργεια του "βλέπω"_. Εκείνοι λοιπόν θα μπορούν να παρατηρήσουν/δουν κάτι  που για τους πολλούς είναι απροσπέλαστο. Η θέαση μπορεί να αφορά κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή και αφηρημένο, π.χ. "_Ο άνθρωπος θεάται το θείο με την ψυχή"._



Εντάξει, τότε μήπως σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να περιδιαβούν στο αντικείμενο συγκεκριμένο ή αφηρημένο; Και αν αφηρημένο με σημασία όχι εντελώς όμοια αλλά κοντά στον αγγλικός όρος dwell;


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Εντάξει, τότε μήπως σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να περιδιαβούν στο αντικείμενο συγκεκριμένο ή αφηρημένο; Και αν αφηρημένο με σημασία όχι εντελώς όμοια αλλά κοντά στον αγγλικός όρος dwell;


Εκείνοι έχουν την ικανότητα να περιδιαβούν/περιηγηθούν (browse?) σε μία (νοητική) περιοχή που οι πολλοί δεν μπορούν ούτε να την πλησιάσουν.
Ή ίσως με πιο απλά λόγια, εκείνοι έχουν την ικανότητα να αντιλαμβάνονται και να κατανοούν πράγματα για τα οποία οι πολλοί έχουν απόλυτη άγνοια.

Το "dwell" σημαίνει μεταξύ άλλων "υπεραναλύω" ή "σκέφτομαι πολύ". Δε νομίζω ότι το "περιδιαβούν" του κειμένου αφήνει να εννοήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## ianis

Ευχαριστώ, είναι φανερό τώρα.


----------



## Perseas

@ianis 
Παρακαλώ!


----------



## dmtrs

ianis said:


> τι είναι η ουσιαστικά διαφορά μεταξύ γύρω και τριγύρω; Από το λεξικό δεν είναι φανερός.



There is small difference between the two words; most of the time they're interchangeable.
Maybe you can say "γύρω" means "round"/"around" in the sense of a circle, while "τριγύρω" means "around" in a less geometrical, more abstract way.
And this only if I had to find some difference.


----------



## ianis

dmtrs said:


> There is small difference between the two words; most of the time they're interchangeable.
> Maybe you can say "γύρω" means "round"/"around" in the sense of a circle, while "τριγύρω" means "around" in a less geometrical, more abstract way.
> And this only if I had to find some difference.



Μου έδωσε την ίδια εντύπωση και προτίμησα "γύρω" λόγω του ότι εξήγησα παραπάνω, αλλά μετά της πληροφορίες του Perseas και εσένα τριγύρω φαίνεται πιο ταιριαστό.  
Αλλά από τα λεξικά τι νομίζεις είναι το καλύτερο; Το πρώτο που ανέφερες είναι το πιο ακριβό από τα όλα και το Μειζον Λεξικο το πιο φτηνό,.


----------



## dmtrs

Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως το Μείζον είναι επαρκές και αξιόπιστο, ιδίως για κάποιον που μαθαίνει Ελληνικά -και το ότι είναι οικονομικό δεν είναι αμελητέο.
Το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη είναι τις δυο τελευταίες δεκαετίες το best seller στην Ελλάδα, έχω όμως ενδοιασμούς για τη χρησιμότητά του για τον μη ειδικό, αφού εισάγει συχνά νέες ή/και "αιρετικές" απόψεις για τη ορθογραφία και την ετυμολογία λέξεων, που δεν θα έπρεπε ίσως να ενταχτούν σ'ένα κοινής χρήσης λεξικό πριν να καταλήξει σε τελικά, όσο γίνεται, συμπεράσματα η συζήτηση στην επιστημονική κοινότητα. Επίσης υπάρχουν αλλαγές από έκδοση σε έκδοση, μερικές από τις οποίες μάλλον γίνονται πρόχειρα, αφού υπάρχουν και παλινωδίες.
Για τα άλλα δύο λεξικά δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη.
Γνωρίζω όμως πως ο Κριαράς ως γλωσσολόγος είναι κορυφαίος -τυχαίνει να συμφωνώ και με πολλές από τις απόψεις του. Εκφράζει την "προοδευτική" τάση στο χώρο, αντίθετη με τη "συντηρητική" του Μπαμπινιώτη. Η Ακαδημία Αθηνών πάλι, συντηρητική κατά βάση, είναι σαφώς μια εγγύηση εγκυρότητας.
Ίσως κάποιοι από τους φίλους στο φόρουμ μπορούν να δώσουν περισσότερα στοιχεία.
(Κι όλα αυτά εφόσον πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι ένα έντυπο λεξικό και δε σου αρκούν οι διαδικτυακές πηγές.)


----------



## ianis

Πάλιν σε ευχαριστώ πολύ dmtrs. Ναι χρειάζομαι λεξικά γιατί διαβάζω πολύ μέσω των βιβλίων  και δεν μου αρέσει να ψάξω διαδικτυακές ταυτόχρονο, αλλά το λεξικό που έχω δεν περιέχει μερικές λέξεις. Από τα ποσότητα των σελίδων ελπίζω ότι κάθε από τα λεξικά που αναφέρεις θα περιέχει περισσότερες λέξεις αλλά μήπως είναι καλύτερο να αγοράσω ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο γιατί δεν πρέπει να αγοράσω άλλο αν προχωρώ επιτυχώς στην μελέτη.


----------



## dmtrs




----------



## ianis

Σχετικά με μια γραμματική για ξένοι νομίζεις ότι η Ρένας Μπρισίμης είναι επάρκης;


----------



## dmtrs

Λυπάμαι, δεν ξέρω κάτι για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμματική ή για γραμματικές για ξενόγλωσσους γενικά.
Ξέρω όμως (έχω μιλήσει και με ανθρώπους που έμαθαν από αυτό) πως είναι πολύ καλό το υλικό του Σχολείου Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας του Α.Π.Θ. (Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης).
Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο μπορείς να βρεις έγγραφα με τα αναλυτικά προγράμματα των μαθημάτων των διαφόρων επιπέδων:
Syllabus – School of Modern Greek Language
Το πιθανά χρήσιμο είναι πως στο τέλος κάθε εγγράφου υπάρχει προτεινόμενη βιβλιογραφία -ίσως υπάρχει και το βιβλίο που αναφέρεις.


----------



## ianis

Δεν το βρίσκω άλλα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα βιβλία εμφανίζονται εκεί. Σε ευχαριστώ ακόμα μια φορά.


----------



## dmtrs




----------

